
Why Are Some Developers So Allergic to IDEs? (discussion) - waterlink
https://dev.to/waterlink/why-are-some-developers-so-allergic-to-ides-24hl
======
kaustyap
I prefer not to use mouse at all while coding which I just can't do with IDE.
Vim, cscope, ctags provide me all the powerful utilities that I need for
faster navigation and editing. Most of the times refactoring needs multiple
source files to be looked at and edited simultaneously. In these cases, I
split vim in different (even up to 4) screens which enables quick cut-N-paste
operations across different files.

~~~
waterlink
I use IDE (IntelliJ) and I almost never use the mouse. Knowing all the
shortcuts and using the “Find action” (CMD/CTRL+SHIFT+A) and “Find everything”
(SHIFT+SHIFT) tools help a lot. These tools also allow you to discover
shortcuts for things you didn’t know.

The no-mouse challenge for a few hours makes you more proficient at using IDE
without a mouse, and only keyboard.

Also, complex refactorings are so much faster in IDE, and I do refactor every
2-5 minutes as part of my TDD workflow, so IDE really makes me much more
productive as I would otherwise be.

~~~
kaustyap
I will try it out. More than anything it seems inertia and being comfortable
in one's environment are the reasons for not switching to IDE.

